# Longest pressure treated decking?



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

Can you get 5/4 X 6 decking in 18ft lenths? Thanks.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

i've never seen them that long. i know they come in 16ft. 

that definately doesn't mean they don't come that long


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

round here 18 is usually max that is stocked, have special ordered 20's through 84 lumber


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

JPV,
Where are you. Delaware County Supply in Boothwyn, PA stocks 20's At least they did last fall. If I remember correctly, the cost was about $25/ea.


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm near Richmond VA. I found 20's online at Strober-Generals web site. I deal with The Contractor YArd alot and I think they are owned by Strober-General. I will find out at 7am when they open. I'm building a screened in porch that's 12x17.6 and I would like no seams if possible.


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

Where I live the lumber yard stocks up to a 20' deck board...

Bob


----------

